# Bilder verzerren [Rechteck -> Trapez]



## Mario H (13. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon eine halbe Ewigkeit auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit rechteckige Bilder in eine Trapez-Form zu verzerren, um einen 3D-Effekt zu erreichen.

Leider finde ich gar nichts, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MPW (18. Nov 2005)

In welchem Bereich soll das denn geschen?
Java3D macht das doch automatisch....oder willst du das mit den 2D KLassen machen?


----------



## JoeM (7. Jul 2006)

hallo,

ich habe das gleiche vor.
möglichst mit den 2d-classen.
ist das möglich?


----------



## millinär (14. Jul 2006)

ich hab keine ahnung ob das mit den standart klassen möglich ist aber zur not könnt ihr ja immer noch ne eigene klasse schreiben


----------



## dieta (15. Jul 2006)

Schau mal in der API nach Graphiocs2D.setTransform(...) und der Klasse AffineTransform. Damit könnte das klappen.


----------

